# Sudden death of my lovely boy



## Angellina219 (Sep 3, 2020)

MY 6 year old Rottie Jax died in his sleep suddenly. He slept in my room and I only discoverd it when I stroked him to go out for a walk. I can't believe he's gone. Yesterday he was completely fine.eating playing walking.I played hide and seek with his fav toy last night. I am finding it difficult to cope with the grief and loss.I feel like I can't breathe. He was my best friend and the love of my life.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So sorry for your loss it sounds as though he was very loved how are you holding up ?


----------



## Aditi_2020 (Sep 4, 2020)

so sorry for your loss - have you gone to your vet to check why his unfortunate passing happened?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, It's heartbreaking when they suddenly leave us, look after yourself.


----------



## Jim40 (Apr 2, 2020)

Sorry about your loss. I wish my Delta had passed away like that rather than having to make the decision to end her life. Always a heartbreaking time. I hope you have family to help support you and each other going forward. Jax knew he was loved. At least you can take comfort in in knowledge that he knew that.


----------

